# Cats VS Dogs



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

I realize there are a ton of other domesticated animals but this is between the main two: cats and dogs. So which do you prefer and why? I love cats and I have 7 inside and 2 outside....I cannot stand dogs which is a problem considering my mom breeds Pitt Bulls and has about 14! We constantly get in vigorous discussions about which is best and of course I win :lol It's more in a funny debate sense. I think I have this bad feeling towards dogs considering her last dog killed cats and dogs. More issues are how stinky they are, always up in my face, they stare me down while I eat(My cats are in my room so they're never around when I eat), they slobber a lot, they have to be walked so they bring fleas and dirt back inside, etc. I like cats cus they're laid back, they're so cool looking, they're so funny(they get in the funniest of places), they stay relatively cleanish(especially since I bathe mine), they're pretty sassy, they sleep most of the time so they aren't always in my face, etc. Now your turn


----------



## glarmph (May 21, 2009)

I love cats. I have 7 of them. They're smarter and you have to earn their respect.


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

I dislike both-dirty little fur balls full of disease.

But I voted dogs, as I dislike them less. More friendly.

I despise cat owners that allow them to roam freely (it's against the law here, but no one cares). I chase them off my yard like a lunatic. Sometimes I run out of the house half-clothed shaking my fists. They pee in my vegetable garden (EWW). They destroy the local diversity. Stupid invasive species.

(Cat owners don't hate me  )


----------



## glarmph (May 21, 2009)

Havalina said:


> I dislike both-dirty little fur balls full of disease.
> 
> But I voted dogs, as I dislike them less. More friendly.
> 
> ...


I agree with first part. It amazes me people would let them outside, unless you live way into the country. I.E. no cars, etc. But the outside cats are usually the unspayed/neutered ones. Then they spread and since I can't turn them away I wind up with them all. 4 of my 7 cats are strays.


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

Havalina said:


> I dislike both-dirty little fur balls full of disease.
> 
> But I voted dogs, as I dislike them less. More friendly.
> 
> ...


Yeah, my cats stay inside. I'd be too freaked out they'd get killed outside. Too many death traps like dogs, trees, cars, disease, other animals etc! The 2 that are outside are strays. We live with my mom's bf and they were here when we moved here and I just started feeding them since I felt sorry for them and I got the female fixed. I think they have been living out there at least 6 years. The male tries to fight with my cats if I bring him in and the female(though 4 of my inside cats were her kittens) is terrified of my cats so I figure it's best to leave them be. They stay in the yard anyway, they have food and a huge shop to sleep in. That peeing in your garden bit made me giggle a little :lol Once they're fixed they usually stop that, but unfortunately a good bit of people don't care.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Dogs win by a country mile. Cats are just boring and make all my clothes black


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Cats, definitely. Dogs are too social, and too high-maintenance.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I hate cats, but I have a good reason. All the antihistamines in the world aren't enough to overpower a herd of cats. If there was something that made your eyes swell shut you wouldn't like that thing either. I will admit that cats, especially kittens, can be very cute. But those cute things still cause me severe allergy problems such that I must limit exposure to them to as little as possible.

One thing I've noticed about some cat owners is that they don't seem to realize that their home stinks. The ammonia smell of a litter box is apparently lost on them after so many year or decades of exposure, but I sure notice.

If I had to pick I'd say dogs are less of a problem. They don't seem to cause as much allergy problems, but I haven't had much exposure to dogs in the last decade so I'm not sure.

As for Pit Bulls mentioned by the OP, I only met one of those in person. It seemed a friendly dog in that it didn't eat a kitten that it could have swallowed in one gulp. But I feel very uncomfortable around any breed of powerful dog like that. Pit Bulls aren't huge, but they are pure muscle. I'm simply not fond of any dog breed that if it decided to attack me may need to be removed with a gun or knife. I'd prefer dogs that pose no threat to my physical safety. A powder puff of fur like a Pomeranian doesn't scare me.


----------



## livinginfear (Jan 31, 2009)

Dogs by far. They have all the best qualities of people and none of the bad, plus I like my love unconditional. There was a cat on our street once that I was fond of, but that's because he acted like a dog.


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

I voted for dogs. I have four dogs, and I love how friendly, loving, and loyal they are. I like cats too, but my dogs are my best friends.


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

kpiper0101 said:


> There was a cat on our street once that I was fond of, but that's because he acted like a dog.


:lol That's interesting. How so?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

None of the Above.

If I had to pick one, it'd be the cat (lower maintenance).


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I like both, but if I prefer cats. I just like their temperament and behavior more than I do dogs.


----------



## livinginfear (Jan 31, 2009)

illlaymedown said:


> :lol That's interesting. How so?


He'd run out to the sidewalk and greet us when we walked by, and then rub on our legs and follow us for awhile, sometimes jump in the basket on the stroller. He was such a cool cat, I made him an honorary dog. I might feel differently about cats if I'd ever owned one, but most cats I've run in to come off as sort of haughty; they kind of glare at me, and act like I'm beneath them . . . maybe I am, but they don't need to rub it in! :O)


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

I like both, I grew up surrounded by cats and dogs, but if I had to choose I prefer dogs. Dogs actually care about you while cats think they own you.


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

dogs, have had them all my life, and work with them.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

My doggy needs her own category in the poll. Please rectify this.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

this is terrible. why must I choose one over the other?? I like both! ARRRRRRRRRRRRRGh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

wE CANNOT LET KITTAHS WINNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

My dog treats me like a rock star.

Cats think they _are_ the rock star.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I love and own both, but I'm more of a cat person. My dogs seem to prefer hanging around other family members. My cats are more affectionate towards me. They follow me around and sleep next to me. They're also easier to take care of and less demanding.


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh snap! A tie!!!! C'mom kitteh lovers!!!!!!!!!! UNITE :lol 

@kpiper0101: Yeah, some cats are more wary of "strangers". Some of my cats are always wanting my attention and others only at certain times, but I make them sit with me or play with me even if they don't want to :lol My cat just tried to climb up the curtain on the door..... :blank I love all the silleh little things they do. I have grown to love them a lot more since owning them, but some have annoyed me a little before.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

I have always had a deep fascination with and had a tiger poster in my room as a child that I loved soo much  Have a cat now as well so 'they' take my vote.
Not to say I don't love dogs though and dogs are probably in many ways more 'rewarding' pets ^^;


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

Cats just because I want a tiger. Other than that I hate them both and see no point of them.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

whatsername75 said:


> How can anyone resist this face?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I raise you:


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Was originally a cat person. Then got on the fence. And now leaning towards the dog side. But I'll settle for a tie.

[EDIT: <goes to vote..> What the??? I have to _choose _between the two????? Oh no can't do it.]


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Dogs FTW (whatever FTW means) !!!!!!!!.

Cats are too boring, selective and possessive.


----------



## Patron on a ship of fools (Nov 17, 2009)

I like both, but prefer cats because of their lower maintenance requirements. All you really need to do is keep food and water in their bowls, and keep the litter box clean. Other than that, they do a pretty good job of taking care of themselves.

Dogs, on the other hand, are _a lot_ of work. More than I have the time and patience for.


----------



## Wehttam (Nov 6, 2009)

It's like asking, this:






VS

http://www.break.com/index/dog-falls-asleep-while-drinking.html

Too Hard =(


----------



## livinginfear (Jan 31, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> My dog treats me like a rock star.
> 
> Cats think they _are_ the rock star.


Exactly. Dogs ought to win this one hands down. Dogs are so perfect for people with SA; I can't even see how there's any contest here.


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

I voted cats because I have one and she'd be deeply offended if I didn't. I think cats are cuter, and they're easier to take care of too. (But a well-behaved and loyal dog is the best.)


----------



## livinginfear (Jan 31, 2009)

quietgal said:


> (But a well-behaved and loyal dog is the best.)


Thanks for your honesty. :yes That's an uncounted vote for man's best friend!!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Wehttam said:


> It's like asking, this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 unfortunately, the kittne one has a sad endined


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> My dog treats me like a rock star.
> 
> Cats think they _are_ the rock star.


Exactly. And that's why cats rule. :b

My mom actually made any interesting evaluation. That perhaps dog-people need an animal that will boost their self-esteem and an animal that will listen to them when they demand. But cat-people on the other hand, are strong individuals that don't need an animal to listen to them. We cat-people are individual and strong enough to have a cat, and not expect instant love from it. We have to work for their love. So yeah. Don't hate on me, I didn't say it, my mother did.

Anyway, my cat is very sociable and loving, quite like a dog. She's definitely not one of those 'aloof' cats. She greets us everytime we come in and is always sitting with us and snuggling. I love her. So my vote obviously went towards cats. Even though I am a big dog person as well, I hope to get one when I move out.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Homersxchild said:


> Don't hate on me, I didn't say it, my mother did.


I'mma hate on yo momma then.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Dogs rule!

My two babies!


----------



## livinginfear (Jan 31, 2009)

Homersxchild said:


> My mom actually made any interesting evaluation. That perhaps dog-people need an animal that will boost their self-esteem and an animal that will listen to them when they demand. But cat-people on the other hand, are strong individuals that don't need an animal to listen to them. We cat-people are individual and strong enough to have a cat, and not expect instant love from it. We have to work for their love. So yeah. Don't hate on me, I didn't say it, my mother did.


Your mom's on to something. Dogs give love unconditionally, and cats make you work for it, and you may never be up to par even at that. Having SA I'm looking for unconditional love and companionship from a pet, since it's otherwise not widely available to people who suck at life. If I want to be ignored, I have a fish for that; and if I simply want to be treated badly, the kids pretty much fill that void. If I were a strong person clearly I wouldn't be on a cats versus dog thread in the middle of the afternoon, I'd be off at my high-powered career. That being the case, it seems like dogs should easily take the lead here.

This may not be fair, but I also have to bring up the fact that cat waste smells waaaaaaaaayyy worse than dog waste, and they want to do it in your house, not outside like a dog. My son brought home a stray kitten years ago, and he was so cute I was going to keep him since we weren't able to have dogs in the apartment. That all changed when I walked in from work that first evening, and my whole apartment was filled with the worst odor I have ever smelled. I tracked it down to one inch-long turd in the little guy's litter box. Maybe this particular kitty had some kind of intestinal problem, I don't know, but it was baaaad. I gave him to a co-worker the next day. Nothing is cute enough to tolerate that stench. Dog poop is like roses in comparison. :yes

I really would like to vote again for dogs, but it won't let me.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

kpiper0101 said:


> Your mom's on to something.


I'm glad someone agrees thats a dog-person. I don't believe that what she said was making out dog-owners to be a weak person or anything, its just with their personality, they prefer the personality of a dog. I, of course, have horrible self-esteem but for some reason I prefer the personality of my cat. I like the fact that she deems herself as 'one of us', hard to get and individualistic.

And just for the record, about the poop thing. Cats' poop tends to sit in the litter box for a while, while dog poop is either picked up and thrown out right away or is just left behind on the grass as you walk away. Of course, you're going to think cats smell more.

I actually think the amount of effort with dogs and cats can equal out. Dogs are more high-maintenance but don't require that much effort to form a bond with them. Cats are low-maintenance but more effort is involved to form a close bond.


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

I like them both, but I'll say cats by a whisker.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Tell everyone you know on this site to vote! 
We *CAN'T* let the cat lovers win! :duel
p.s. Dogs rule! :lol


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> Tell everyone you know on this site to vote!
> We can let the cat lovers win! :duel
> p.s. Dogs rule! :lol


You said "can let the cat lovers win!" Straight from a dog-lovers mouth!!!!!!! Kittehs rule! :lol

Yeah, as far as waste goes, I'm sure more people end up stepping in dog crap than cats  Kidding, but yeah, dogs go outside where it's open and the smell has room to air out...that's a part of it. My cats stink for sure, but they still rule over the dogs. My cats show the dogs who's boss :lol :yes


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

WE CAN'T LET THE CAT LOVER'S WIN!!! :duel
p.s. I won't let a typo stop me from fighting! :b


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

^ Pft, you guys are going down. The Kittehs are in the lead!


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

Another tie  The suspense is killing me people xD

1. It's not really much of a fight if you go around telling people you know are dog lovers to vote instead of just telling everyone to vote (hopefully you aren't doing that).

2. You typoed again :lol
(just picking at you btw)

3. KIIIIITTTTEEEEHHHHSSSSSSSSSSS RULE!!!!!!!!!!
and you haven't given any reasons why dogs should win, so go for it, name the reasons. 

PS: This is all in a spirit of joking/humor so hopefully no one's taking any offense to a cats VS dog debate  That'd be kinda silly, like say a pepsi VS coke debate :lol :squeeze I love even you dog lovers, even with the sad fate of not having wonderful kitties in your lives.


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

My dog could beat up your cat.


----------



## TheSilent (Sep 23, 2009)

Cats are evil!  Dogs all the way.


----------



## TheSilent (Sep 23, 2009)

Havalina said:


> My dog could beat up your cat.


 :evil


----------



## livinginfear (Jan 31, 2009)

Homersxchild said:


> Dogs are more high-maintenance . . .


People keep saying that . . . how in the world is a dog high-maintenance??? You can do absolutely nothing for them, and they STILL adore you. Dogs may _want_ a lot of attention, but they take what they can get. They're selfless creatures, willing to give way more than they receive. They'll greet you at the door like you're the greatest guy to ever walk the face of the earth even if you're a world-class jerk. They'll walk 3000 miles to rejoin a family that dumped 'em on the side of the road -- you have to admire that. I consider them very low-maintenance. Dogs aim to please. Cats on the other hand can be snobbish and have a tendency towards attitude problems. They're egocentrical. They honor you with their presence when it suits them. There's really no contest here -- dogs are far superior to cats. They're far more intelligent as well, they have jobs even. Cats don't do much because they're too self-absorbed to care. If you were blind, would you really trust a seeing-eye cat. Yah, see, that's what I thought!


----------



## TheSilent (Sep 23, 2009)

kpiper0101 said:


> People keep saying that . . . how in the world is a dog high-maintenance??? You can do absolutely nothing for them, and they STILL adore you. Dogs may _want_ a lot of attention, but they take what they can get. They're selfless creatures, willing to give way more than they receive. They'll greet you at the door like you're the greatest guy to ever walk the face of the earth even if you're a world-class jerk. They'll walk 3000 miles to rejoin a family that dumped 'em on the side of the road -- you have to admire that. I consider them very low-maintenance. Dogs aim to please. Cats on the other hand can be snobbish and have a tendency towards attitude problems. They're egocentrical. They honor you with their presence when it suits them. There's really no contest here -- dogs are far superior to cats. They're far more intelligent as well, they have jobs even. Cats don't do much because they're too self-absorbed to care. If you were blind, would you really trust a seeing-eye cat. Yah, see, that's what I thought!


You are right on. Dogs for the win! :clap


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

pwnd


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Don't think your cute pictures will sway the vote. We know the truth and the truth will prevail.

Doggehs rule!!!

Cats drool!!!


(Though to be fair, my doggy drools more than the cat does)


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

When a dog destroys something in your home it's because they wanted to play with it.

When a cat destroys something in your home it's because the cat is sending you a message that you'd better get your act together or you're next.


----------



## TheSilent (Sep 23, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> When a dog destroys something in your home it's because they wanted to play with it.
> 
> When a cat destroys something in your home it's because the cat is sending you a message that you'd better get your act together or you're next.


:evilGo dogs!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

whatsername75 said:


> pwnd


Hey, HEY! Is that pup being attacked while its trying to take a poop? (cus it kinda looks like it :b). Thats not allowed! Its against the rules!!

--------

The longer this tie goes on, the more valuable the vote of us fence sitters becomes.


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

Havalina said:


> My dog could beat up your cat.


*sigh* Another reason cats are better and dogs are the suck. Violence....recently I saw a report on tv of a todler being mauled to death by a dog. Not all dogs are violent, but I wouldn't use it as a plus for them and I'm pretty sure it's more likely a dog would kill someone than a cat unless it's a little dog.

I think the general consensus on dogs being "high-maintenanced" is stuff like having to constantly walk them, they seem to always be in your face wanting attention(annoying!), they need baths frequently due to going in and out, depending on where you live you gotta follow them and pick up their poo, etc. I wish I could post pics!!!! Stupid mobile :cry


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

zookeeper said:


> Don't think your cute pictures will sway the vote. We know the truth and the truth will prevail.
> 
> Doggehs rule!!!
> 
> ...


I find drooling cats to be rather cute, actually. Hmpf!


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

whatsername75 said:


> pwnd


Rofl.....KICK ***!!!! :lol

......kinda shades my violence theory though, except for the killing part :rain

My cats smack our dogs all the time........


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

mind_games said:


> The longer this tie goes on, the more valuable the vote of us fence sitters becomes.


Hey mind_games, did I ever tell you how amazing I think you are?


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

@ whatsername75: :high5 :yes

@mind_games: :squeeze :heart =^;^=


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I'd like to have it noted that I, and dare I say all doggy supporters, are extremely disappointed at the blatant bribery tactics being exhibited by the kitteh camp. It's almost like you're dangling a treat in front of the noses of the undecideds, expecting them to do some sort of trick.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

whatsername75 said:


> Hey mind_games, did I ever tell you how amazing I think you are?





illlaymedown said:


> @ whatsername75: :high5 :yes
> @mind_games: :squeeze :heart =^;^=


:lol

A-xxxxxxx-selent (a la Montgomery Burns) :teeth


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

On a semi-serious note, why can't you just put a leash on a cat and try to walk it? Seems do-able enough? I've seen cheetahs on leashes. I wish I could walk/run with cats. That would def put me in the cat camp.


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

mind_games said:


> On a semi-serious note, why can't you just put a leash on a cat and try to walk it? Seems do-able enough? I've seen cheetahs on leashes. I wish I could walk/run with cats. That would def put me in the cat camp.


I actually did that once with Ninja. It's not a leash really, but a harness type thing cus they can easily wiggle out of a leash. It was freakin hilarious :lol He wouldn't walk at first, just laid there then rolled in the grass and when he finally moved he waddled around.....I don't think it was big enough for him though, he's a BIG cat! And my cats go nuts over plants for some reason, almost as crazy as catnip makes them :/


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Heh, neither. I prefer da' birdies!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

illlaymedown said:


> I actually did that once with Ninja. It's not a leash really, but a harness type thing cus they can easily wiggle out of a leash. It was freakin hilarious :lol He wouldn't walk at first, just laid there then rolled in the grass and when he finally moved he waddled around.....I don't think it was big enough for him though, he's a BIG cat! And my cats go nuts over plants for some reason, almost as crazy as catnip makes them :/


:lol

Hey err I done something _real _bad :blank. Lets just say I hope God isn't a cat. Cus I just voted for the devil.


----------



## TheSilent (Sep 23, 2009)

mind_games said:


> :lol
> 
> Hey err I done something _real _bad :blank. Lets just say I hope God isn't a cat. Cus I just voted for the devil.


I bet it's the other way around. But don't worry. If even so, we'll burn in hell together. 

Whatyourname, he IS amazing! I totally agree. :b


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

Then again, I take my first answer back.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I loved for cats, of course.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I find that most people that don't like cats tend to like them after they've been around one for awhile.


----------



## TheSilent (Sep 23, 2009)

Jnmcda0 said:


> I find that most people that don't like cats tend to like them after they've been around one for awhile.


I don't think so. My neighbours had a litter of them and I didn't like any of them. They were everywhere, everywhere! They invaded our yard; slept on our outdoor furniture (like they were kings and queens :sus); followed our every move from the roofs; and tried to even enter our house various times. I bet they were on an evil mission to take over our house, brainwash and make us their slaves. 

*Dogs for the win!*


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

64 votes: 32 cats, 32 dogs.

: P


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

illlaymedown said:


> *sigh* Another reason cats are better and dogs are the suck. Violence....recently I saw a report on tv of a todler being mauled to death by a dog. Not all dogs are violent, but I wouldn't use it as a plus for them and I'm pretty sure it's more likely a dog would kill someone than a cat unless it's a little dog.


What about all the helpless babies/infants that cats smother in their cribs at night?? They wait until the parents are asleep. Pure evil.


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

Dogs are better companions and make you exercise (go for walks) which is good. 

But cats seem to be drawn to me, especially the supposedly mean Siamese ones! And I tend to respect independent animals.

But I'll have to vote for dogs because when it comes down to it, I'm too scared of those sharp cat claws!

PS: CHINCHILLA POOP is the size of tic tacs, and DOESN'T SMELL AT ALL! Plus their fur is so fine, its impossible for them to get fleas!


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

Havalina said:


> What about all the helpless babies/infants that cats smother in their cribs at night?? They wait until the parents are asleep. Pure evil.


A cat sitting on a baby's face in the middle of the night is I'm sure a lot less of a malicious act and less purposeful harm as say a dog ripping out someones vocal cords and continueing the attack onward. But I have to say, I have been around a lot of Pitt Bulls and I've seen one that we had kill two cats(one a tiny kitten) and attack a puppy almost killing it so most people aren't usually exposed to that kind of sight from dogs in a normal setting. Even the dogs that seemed non-confrontational have turned on my family and I'd rather have a cat turn on me than a dog, unless of course again, it's a tiny dog, then it's about the same as a cat turning on you.

Hmm, it keeps tying or barely leaning in the favor of one....I think some are mercy-voting for dogs :lol


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

I voted for dogs, I love dogs, it is always nice going home and having someone who is always really happy to see you. 

I want a cat one of these days though, I want one so I can name it 'Kitty Purry' sense I like katy perry so much naming a cat after her would be fun.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

When my parents brought me home from the hospital after I was born, the cat took the first opportunity when my parents had me out and then went and took a huge, steaming dump in my crib. She then did the same thing the day my brother came home from the hospital.

Pure.

Evil.


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

The cats are obviously getting pity votes cuz dogs are made of win!


----------



## TheSilent (Sep 23, 2009)

No-Sturm-und-Drang said:


> The cats are obviously getting pity votes cuz dogs are made of win!


:evil

Oi with the cats already. *Dogs for the win!* :clap


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I love cats and dogs. I love animals in general, but I can't imagine life without a dog. I've always had one and I hope to always have one. I feel protected, warm, and supported around a good dog. Cats are cute, and soft, but I can't do the same things with cats as I do with dogs. I can't expect a cat to fight off an intruder if I'm threatened. That happens to be very important to me, being protected from the rest of the world (hello, SA). Dogs are like human beings in that if you have to pay special attention to how you're raising them or else of course you might end up with an animal with serious trust issues (which can show as violence or as extreme withdrawal). I do enjoy going to the shelter and seeing the cats that live there (it's a shelter inside someone's home and she owns like 5 cats). My favorite is Luca...my special "guy friend" hates cats though, with a passion, haha, and I find it kinda funny. :b
I'm talking too much. Yeah. Dogs.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I broke the tie.

ARF ARF ARF WOO WOO WOO WOO GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR. :lol

My stepcat is MEAN! He HISSES and I HIS right back at 'em! REOW FFTH FFTH!


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> When my parents brought me home from the hospital after I was born, the cat took the first opportunity when my parents had me out and then went and took a huge, steaming dump in my crib. She then did the same thing the day my brother came home from the hospital.
> 
> Pure.
> 
> Evil.


:lol clever 
My mom's dogs poop inside and pee inside in the floor and she trained them and they won't stop.....hate them! They're not my dogs but I end up the one scrubing the floors down 

It hasn't really spiked for one or the other actually MM75 :/ The highest lead has been by two and then it goes back to tie.....guess they're both relatively liked by many. My cats are still cooler than all dogs combined though


----------



## sherrycoke (Dec 13, 2009)

I love all animals. But if I had to pick anything, it would be *cats*. They're really smart, and I love that whole hunting instinct of theirs. They're usually not as noisy and really clean animals. Its just about getting the right breed that suits you. Different breeds can make such a difference.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I don't have a preference. I love them both equally.


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

Vive les chats!!! hurrays for cats!!!


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Kitties. I always had one with some minor gaps of noncatage. 

A large majority of apartments in this city are "No Dogs Allowed."


----------



## TheSilent (Sep 23, 2009)

Yay! Go dogs, do dogs, woof woof, go dogs! :banana


----------



## fern (Nov 16, 2008)

I picked cats, I got bit by a dog once.


----------



## duskyy (Oct 23, 2009)

I like both, as long as they have a good personality.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Cats??

or Dogs??

which one is better??

there's only one way to find out......

FIGHT!!!!!!!!!!

(you brits ought to know what that's about)


----------



## ivankaramazov (Aug 22, 2009)

I would have expected more cats. Aren't dogs the worst pet to have with SA? They're like an annoying friend that is always in your face with some bs and wanting to go out. Feck that.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

ivankaramazov said:


> I would have expected more cats. Aren't dogs the *worst pet to have with SA*? They're like an annoying friend that is always in your face with some bs and wanting to go out. Feck that.


No, no, no. I strongly disagree. I'd say that if you find one that suits you, it could be your best companion. There are days when the only time I went outside was to walk my dog and it helped me to get really comfortable with my neighborhood and turned out to be my favorite part of my day. He in no way holds me back. :no


----------



## livinginfear (Jan 31, 2009)

TheDaffodil said:


> No, no, no. I strongly disagree. I'd say that if you find one that suits you, it could be your best companion. There are days when the only time I went outside was to walk my dog and it helped me to get really comfortable with my neighborhood and turned out to be my favorite part of my day. He in no way holds me back. :no


Same here. I have a really hard time going anywhere alone. When my kids are in school, there are plenty of days where I'd never find the courage to venture out if it weren't for my dog. We go on a really long walk every day that we can, and it's like a natural antidepressant for me. Dogs are great for SA. I just wish they would certify dogs to be aides for people with SA, so I could take my dog to work, the store, the bank, and anywhere else I might need to go. Wouldn't that be cool if you could take them on a bus, on a job interview, everywhere -- you'd never have to be alone. That would make my life a whole lot easier.


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

^ Nooooo.....that would suck. I already have to deal with 14 dogs all up in my face all day long, pooping everywhere and staring me down while I eat it'd suck to have them everywhere else too.

I know this isn't in the vote, but I really want a sugar glider badly. They're so frickin' cute!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Well having 14 dogs is very different from having 1 or 2 I imagine haha. The most I've had was 2. One was a stray actually so she was a little trouble but she was kind of my favorite. She had so much character. She did things that were annoying (like taking up all of the bed), but it made for a lot of cute stories. I don't see the negatives as just negatives. I see them as...experiences that suck at the time but are great to laugh at later when you realize you miss what you had.


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

They're my mom's. She breeds them to sell and I can't stand them. I am not exactly sure why, but I think it has to do with a few reasons as to why I innately just do not want a dog near me. I can't connect with dogs at all and it's strange since when I was younger I did have dogs I loved. One was stolen though and the other hit by my mom in the car in our driveway(so 2 I've been connected with maybe). I think a part of me dislikes them so much cus my mom likes them so much....and also the afformentioned one that hurt and killed other dogs/cats. Also, my personality is more like a cats so I think it helps me connect with them. And dogs stink really bad :lol It seems no matter how many baths they get they still smell terrible an hour later...afterall when told you smell like a "wet dog", this is not a good thing :lol I love the agility and grace of cats and the fact they can go from being quite docile to acting a fool in like a blink of an eye....so much fun to play with. I kinda do wish I could connect with a dog though, but it isn't happening at all. I still cannot stand to see a dog abused or suffer though. I have told off quite a few people for mistreating them. Really pisses me off.


----------



## slaughter in the vatican (Nov 25, 2008)

Duh, everybody knows that cats rule! :boogie


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

It appears that the doggehs have pulled ahead.

Dogs 4 life!


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

I much prefer cats over dogs, but I'm actually more of a bird person.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Only one will give its life for yours. How can that be looked upon as trivial is beyond me. Cats make good pets. Dogs make good family members


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

If dogs kept themselves as clean at cats I might prefer them. I like kitteh's better.:b Also my cat gives some viscous headbutts. I've never seen a dog that does that.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

whiteWhale said:


> If dogs kept themselves as *clean *at cats I might prefer them. I like kitteh's better.:b Also my cat gives some viscous headbutts. I've never seen a dog that does that.


You know they do that because they don't want to smell like humans right? :b Which is silly because they rub themselves against us...oh wait, they do that to mark ownership...over and over and over...cats are pretty manipulative, too, haha.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Speaking of violence, I just saw a cat catch a squirrel a couple of weeks ago. I tried to save the squirrel but it was finished by the time I scared the cat off. I would assume big cats kill people much more often than dogs do, per capita wise. Of course very few people own a lion or tiger lol.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

stylicho said:


> Speaking of violence, I just saw a cat catch a squirrel a couple of weeks ago. I tried to save the squirrel but it was finished by the time I scared the cat off. I would assume big cats kill people much more often than dogs do, per capita wise. Of course very few people own a lion or tiger lol.


They say that when cats kill something and bring it back to you they're trying to show you how to hunt because they don't ever see us hunting anything. True cats like murder. Which isn't at all abnormal because they're animals, as are dogs, and animals kill. Even we kill each other!
Poor squirrel, though. I get antsy around squirrels, admittedly...I always think they're going to attack me, haha, and then they don't and I feel stupid. :roll


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

TheDaffodil said:


> True cats like murder.


Which is just further proof, as if any was needed, of their all encompassing malevolence.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

It wasn't my cat so I doubt he was trying to teach me lol. It was a male cat that roams the town. He has a collar so it must be somebodys. He fights with any other male cats he can find. I didn't take the squirrel. After I knew there was no saving it I walked away and let the cat have it since that is part of nature anyways.


----------



## BeTrueToYourself (Dec 26, 2009)

Dogs all the way! 

Sparks.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Either and neither, I like them both but could never own either one.


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

Toad Licker said:


> Either and neither, I like them both but could never own either one.


Why not? It's pretty interesting if you raise one of each together. Loads of hilarity in such a case :lol My cats either rub against the dogs or smack them depending on which cat it is


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

TheDaffodil said:


> They say that when cats kill something and bring it back to you they're trying to show you how to hunt because they don't ever see us hunting anything. True cats like murder. Which isn't at all abnormal because they're animals, as are dogs, and animals kill. Even we kill each other!
> Poor squirrel, though. I get antsy around squirrels, admittedly...I always think they're going to attack me, haha, and then they don't and I feel stupid. :roll


Cats like murder? Cats kill rodents which are full of disease and creepy(mice scare me) :lol You don't often, can't think of ever hearing of a cat killing a person though....especially not maliciously. You hear about dogs doing so all the time. We're not talking about lions or tigers here either, just domesticated everyday cats, just like we're discussing dogs and not wolves. And heres a link that sorta tells about cats instinct to bring their prey to their owner: http://mobile.associatedcontent.com/article/562097/how_to_react_when_your_cat_brings_home.html

PS: Squirrels do seem angry a lot. I wouldn't want to be near one pinned in a corner! :lol


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Can't believe I missed this topic...


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Being single I prefer cats. My two cats can pretty much take care of themselves all day while I am at work. They don't have to go out all the time like dogs. As long as they have a clean litter box they are fine.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

DOGS REIGN SUPREME!!! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

rcapo89 said:


> DOGS REIGN SUPREME!!! :boogie :boogie :boogie


Oh shush. :b


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

I go with dogs as there much more loyal than cats. 

Cats just kinda use you, they only come home when they want something to eat or to sleep, plus a cat would be useless against burglars.


----------



## rincewind (Sep 7, 2009)

Dogs. I don't mind cats at all but in my opinion they don't come close to providing the same sense of companionship and loyalty you get from dogs.


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> Oh shush. :b


:lol simmer down guys! 

My kitty came and got under the covers to cuddle with me  Aaaaannnnd he's purring when I'm not petting him. He luffs me :heart with all of his little kitteh heart 

And I'd rather my kittehs be like my children/family rather than some inferior pet.

Plus, if you throw a kitteh at a robbers face I'm sure somebody's gettin hurt! :lol also I lightly smack at my cats and they don't bite me :no


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

I chose dogs. I don't like animals in the house but I live in the country and it's nice having a dog outside. They follow you on walks and chase the deer out of the yard. It also feels a lot safter at night knowing that you have a dog or two patroling around outside the house. 

Cats are nice too (outside). They are cleaner and easier to take care of.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

I like both..but where I live...it's probably not a good idea to have a cat...

Cougars, coyotes, dogs,ect ect

I wish I could have a few dogs

I read that the average wolf is twice as smart as the average dog-I guess that shows you what spending time with humans will get you-lol

But, I also had a dog that taught himself to open cabinets


----------



## TheSilent (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes! The dogs pulled ahead. Dogs rock! 

:banana


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I loved for cats, of course.


:con

I meant voted, not loved..geez, haha.


----------



## Oneiros (Oct 18, 2009)

cats ftw. smarter, cooler, and more sophisticated.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Oneiros said:


> cats ftw. smarter, cooler, and more sophisticated.


Actually dogs have been proven to be smarter in general. Stating that cats are more "cooler" and "sophisticated" is a matter of opinion not a fact.

http://brightcove.newscientist.com/services/player/bcpid2227271001?bctid=55650214001

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/unleashed/2009/12/dogs-are-smarter-than-cats-by-a-hair.html


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Cats purr and snuggle extremely close. That's enough for me.


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

Haha...I have 7 cats in my room. Sleeping is interesting to say the least! They keep me tucked in and cuddled and warm


----------



## Bewil (Jan 3, 2010)

I seem to be in the minority


----------



## VeggieGirl (Dec 11, 2009)

Dogs!


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

VeggieGirl said:


> Dogs!


*High Five* Dogs rule! :high5


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Dogs.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Dogs. Much more friendly, loyal, smarter, sociable, altruistic and have an apparent 'theory of mind' thought process going on. 

Cats, whilst they do feel and show emotion are far more personaly involved and act out of hunger, dominance, shelter. No apparent love like a dog gives. Yes I believe dogs feel love.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

Dogs  Big ones, though. I hate little dogs, I think they are ugly and annoying lol. I want a mastiff some day... *sigh*

Cats, they are usually so... not friendly... But hey, who am I to judge, right??? The only cat that I really loved was my best friends cat, Tiger. He was big and fat and very very sweet and loyal. Much like a dog. He always wanted you to pet him and pet him, he always wanted to be around you, such a sweet cat. He died a while ago though. 

That was the only cat I ever knew like that. Most cats aren't loyal and sweet. Dogs are.


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

I love both, but I suppose I like cats more. My kitties are loyal and snuggly.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

ruff ruff


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Dogs for me, but I'm growing fonder of cats now.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Cats, can't be doing with dogs barking. Ugh.


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

I like both, but I lean more towards cats.


----------



## Chri588 (Jun 26, 2010)

I prefer dogs but have 2 kittens lol


----------



## BadladAsh (Jul 5, 2010)

Without a doubt Dogs, cant stand cats!


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I have both and right now I would prefer the cat. My stubborn dog would rather pee on the floor then walk the 10 extra steps to go out the dog door.

The cat is pretty self sufficient. With the automatic feeder and him drinking out of the aquarium I don't really have to do anythign with him. He goes out the dog door and does his business in Havalinas vegi garden. I trained him to go there so I can see her run out of the house half clothed 

Having a dog is like having a 3 year old child all the time. Always well behaved when you are around but as soon as you turn your back they are getting into something.


----------



## BadladAsh (Jul 5, 2010)

tlgibson97 said:


> I have both and right now I would prefer the cat. My stubborn dog would rather pee on the floor then walk the 10 extra steps to go out the dog door.
> 
> The cat is pretty self sufficient. With the automatic feeder and him drinking out of the aquarium I don't really have to do anythign with him. He goes out the dog door and does his business in Havalinas vegi garden. I trained him to go there so I can see her run out of the house half clothed
> 
> Having a dog is like having a 3 year old child all the time. Always well behaved when you are around but as soon as you turn your back they are getting into something.


 That is the whole point in having a pet though, dogs need you more and thats not a problem with me I love dogs


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Dogs!


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

Doggies!!!

Never cared for cats too much, but my boyfriend has 2 so they are growing on me. But I will still always be a dog person!

And I never understood why people say cats are smarter... have you ever seen a cat assisting a disabled person?


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

Both


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Cats have a special place in my heart  But I love dogs too.


----------



## stephmae (Jul 11, 2010)

dogs


----------



## Manfi (May 30, 2010)

Whitney said:


> And I never understood why people say cats are smarter... have you ever seen a cat assisting a disabled person?


Dogs are smarter than cats, but cat owners are smarter than dog owners lol

"
*Cat owners are more intelligent than dog owners"*

*People with cats as pets are generally smarter and better educated than dog owners, it has been revealed.
*
Researchers from the University of Bristol looked at the 20.8 million dog and cat owners in the UK to identify their various characteristics.

Dog owners tended to to live in bigger households and have young children while those with cats tended to be female an live in semi-urban/rural locations.

But interestingly cat owners were also 1.36 times more likely to have a university degree than dog lovers - meaning that they, and their pets, are smarter.

The experts think this is because cats better fit into the lifestyle of educated young professionals&#8230; but we all know it's really the cats being discerning about their owners. Dr Jane Murray said: "The study has shown many common factors relating to cat and dog ownership, such as a garden and rural location, but it has also identified some notable differences.

"In particular, the difference in the level of education achieved by a household owning cats and dogs. The reason for this association is unclear.

"It is unlikely to be related to household income as this variable was not shown to be significant but it could be related to household members with longer working hours having less time available to care for a dog."


----------



## VoxPop (Nov 9, 2003)

Cats are lazy and have no loyalty. In a dog's eyes you're always G-d and G-d can do no wrong.


----------



## Typical Guy (Mar 30, 2009)

Definitely cats.


----------

